# Visa Issue



## ade4 (Jun 15, 2016)

Do I need visa to visit UK why holding German residence permit ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think the German residence permit only gives you rights to visit for up to 90 days at a time within the Schengen zone. The UK is not part of the Schengen zone, so you may still need a visa to enter the UK. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ade4 (Jun 15, 2016)

I need the most affordable health insurance company for student in Germany


----------

